# Recommendations for Motorhome MoT in the Bournemouth area.



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Had a look through the sections of the site and didn't spot a specific sub forum for this, so if it's in the wrong place, could the mods move it over. Thanks.

Anyway, this is as you see it. I'm looking to have an MoT done in the Bournemouth area. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Many thanks in advance.

Ric.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

The Yellow Bus Company garage, behind Castle Point shopping area, does large vehicles, and there is a place just up from Canford Heath, but I cannot remember the name, I want to say something like J J ???, they are up behind sunseekers large offices on the road off to the left as going up the hill, before you get to the metal factory/building, opposite where ladybird used to be, on the industrial estate right at the end, but I am sure later on someone will come along with loads more suggestions.

Jenny


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Adams Morey. Not sure of the address but its in the industrial estate behind Sainsburys.

Although I've not had an MOT by them they did look after us very well during a breakdown.
I use their Portsmouth branch for servicing and MOT's and they are very good.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

VOSA test centre on the Fleetbridge Industrial estate !! Numbers in the book.

They dont do any sort of repair work so they are never on the look out for "the next little earner" unlike many test centres these days !!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am not too familiar with Bournemout but in Poole I can recommend:

http://www.pooletyres.com/index.php?page=MOT

[ignore the bit about Class V11 Motorhomes up to 4200kg - they know they are class 1V.]

Codfinger told me about:

http://www.williamsonsrepairs-poole.co.uk/

I know U Drive on Old Wareham Road also do MH MOT's.

Ray


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll get googling.. 

Oh, and cheers to the mods for moving this. How I missed a subforum called "Motorhome MoTs" I don't know..


----------

